# Plant vs Shrimps



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Does anyone know what kind of plants that might potentially leach out toxins or heavy metals that might kill shrimps or invertebrates? 

I know some people say anubia but I never had any problems with anubia together with my shrimps. Anyone know any other kind of plant specie that might cause shrimp deaths?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

the only one I've read about being harmful was Anubias, and that's been debunked.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^ yeah its definitely a myth because my shrimps are all over the Anubias


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Cutting Anubias can release oxalic acid. But there still has been no toxic level documented, SO.... as long as you don't trim a bunch of anubias leaves in a shrimp tank, you should be fine.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the only potentially harmful ones are Non-Aquatic plants xD


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

hmmm.. how about cryptocoryne specie?


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I have 3 different types of crypts in my shrimp tank, and the shrimp love them I've had no losses


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I read somewhere before that some types of crypts may release toxins or some such if cut. Not at all sure if it's true though, since I have crypts in my tank as well without problems.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Only concern is large amount of crypt melt causing an ammonia spike which is very uncommon unless there was an accidental large dose of fertilizer. They are really good plants otherwise. Compact, low maintenance, low light. Most aquarium strain form clumps (sir lanka species). pontederrifolia, crispatula, affinis, retrospiralis, spiralis send out 3-4" long runners.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

EDGE said:


> Only concern is large amount of crypt melt causing an ammonia spike which is very uncommon unless there was an accidental large dose of fertilizer. They are really good plants otherwise. Compact, low maintenance, low light. Most aquarium strain form clumps (sir lanka species). pontederrifolia, crispatula, affinis, retrospiralis, spiralis send out 3-4" long runners.


Excellent advice from Master Eric ! My 15 gallon has Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown' and Cryptocoryne becketti 'Petchii' in it with no problems. Shrimp in this tank include 100's of juvenile Blue Pearls, 1-S Grade CBS, 1-S Grade CRS, and 3 Amanos. I have not seen any losses attributed to the crypts being in the tank. Here's some quick snapshots of the tank.




























Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## garfy01 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a 2 Gallon Fluval Spec with 3 Amano Shrimp. They were happy frisky little fellows until I added a Anubias Nana to the tank. After the Anubias was added the shrimp became pale and simply huddled together under my driftwood cleaning themselves. They normally went nuts when I fed them but they stopped moving and sleeping.

I checked all my water parameters and everything was fine. I thought some plant rot might be causing the problem so I did a 25% water change as well as uprooting my plants and removing any dead leaves.

Put the shrimp back in the tank afterwards and the water change/plant cleansing seemed to perk them up slightly but an hour or two later, they were back to their sickly behavior - huddling, not eating and barely moving.

After googling and reading the rumours about Anubias, I removed them from the tank. Several hours later, their colour returned, they began to swim again and their appetite returned.

I'm quite positive something with the Anubias Nana caused their illness. Perhaps the roots were damaged when I strapped them to my driftwood and they were releasing toxins or the other theory is new plants have pesticides that may leech copper. I don't know.

Others seem to have no problems, but in my case something about them was causing my shrimp to get ill.

My advice is to just be cautious. Make sure you observe the behavior of your shrimp after adding them and remove the plant if your shrimp start acting funny. On other forums I've heard owners who lost all their shrimp after adding Anubias.


----------

